# Sunday Special, Almost !



## sawhorseray (Jul 23, 2022)

A mother-in-law stopped by unexpectedly to a recently married couple's house...

She knocks on the door, then immediately walks in. She is shocked to see her daughter-in-law laying on the couch completely naked.
"What are you doing?" She asked.

"I'm waiting for Jeff to come home from work," the daughter-in-law answered.

"But you're naked!" the mother-in-law exclaimed.

"This is my love dress," the daughter-in-law explained.

"Love dress? But you're naked!"

"Jeff loves me to wear this dress! It makes him happy and it makes me happy."

The mother-in-law on the way home thought about the love dress. When she got home she got undressed, showered, put on her best perfume and expectantly waited for her husband, lying provocatively on the couch.

"What are you doing?" he asked.

"This is my love dress," she replied.

"Needs ironing," he says " What's for dinner?"


----------



## tbern (Jul 23, 2022)

Another great batch, thanks!!


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 23, 2022)

Good ones RAY  and thanks for sharing. 
The phone on the wall ....

Keith


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 24, 2022)

All good ones Ray, thanks for the smiles

But my kind of woman,        the way I feel after a long week on the tools










Like Mona says , when you got to pee you got to pee, lol
David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 24, 2022)

Like them all, but this one especially...


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 24, 2022)

The security camera one is great. My wife watches ALL the crime shows and that is one comment we always make.."the government can spy on you from miles into space clearly. But, they cant get a decent pic off a store camera."
And I'd take more viking cruises if that was an option.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 24, 2022)

Good ones!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks Ray!!
I needed these!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks Ray, good ones today.
And Miss Linda doesn't "love to fish" BUT..................  
Gary


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 24, 2022)

I love it! Keep em coming.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 24, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Ray!!
> I needed these!
> 
> Bear



I do too John, hang tough! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 24, 2022)

Great batch Ray!  The one with "Yes for the 4th time."  And the emotional support dog were extra lol.  Thanks for these.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 24, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> View attachment 638495
> 
> 
> Like them all, but this one especially...


Loved em all Ray! But this one especially as well! Kinda like our new baby...


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 25, 2022)

Wow, what a beauty, you kids gotta be thrilled with that little pup! RAY


----------

